# guppy help



## Mickmac (Dec 19, 2010)

New to this forum and figured this was the place to get some suggestions. Doing guppys for years but am seeing something weird. 20t with dozen gups M/F and hornwort for fry to hide in, HOB and a sponge running as tank has been up for months. 1 BN pleco 2 in+ and 4 cory cats. Numbers seem ok but about 4 of the gups are sitting on the bottom or close to it. Did a 25% wc as usual and nothing lese has changed in months. A new one on me.lol TY in advance and look forward to learning from you all. Merry Xmas to all and bless our tropps where ever they are. Mick


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you saying that you did a 25% water change and then they started sitting on the bottom, or they were already sitting so you did a water change?


----------



## Mickmac (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi I did the usual water change about a wek ago. I noticed them on Fri starting to do the bottom thing. I have four other guppy tanks which are bare bottoms. This one though does have gravel in it which I do clean now and then. I just looked at the tank and found one of the cory cats had died which really has me wondering what is going on now. TY for the quick replay and look forward to any suggestions. Mick


----------

